# Cole Slaw, Ms. Maida's Sweet Carolina



## foamheart (Mar 14, 2014)

I was amazed that there wasn't a cole slaw section since cole slaw and smoke are like peas & carrots! Who ever heard of lettuce and tomatoes on a pulled pork/brisket/chipped/sliced BBQ sandwich on a bun? Oh My!

A lady friend from down the river brought me a HUGE head of cabbage this week to ensure greenness for St.Paddy's Day. Is that pretty or what?













010.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Mar 14, 2014






Thinking it was plenty I immediately thought of the ways I could make it cause folks to smile. Stuffed cabbage? Naaaa..... Fried rice? Naaaa..... I know I need some for boiled cabbage for Monday but....... I do love cole slaw and my recipe is hard to beat. Besides it you make cole slaw its like beans each day after its better than before, guessing its has something to do with the dehydrating effect upon it.













015.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Mar 14, 2014






And that is it, Tonight is simplicity night. Equal parts, sugar, oil, vinegar, and Mayo

There is a very fine line between sweet and sour with this slaw. Its all what you like. Personally I usually use olive oil and wine vinegar, just cause I like the taste better but vegetable oil and white vinegar or apple cider works just as well.

This bowl is the right size when filled with shredded cabbage for 1/4C of each. When you put it in it doesn't look like near enough, but it'll grow on ya as the sugar dehydrates the cabbage.  best to make slaw a day in advance, but if caught with your pants down, add the sugar first and let sit as long as possible, then add the others just before serving.

*Sweet NC Cole Slaw Recipe*

Fresh sweet cabbage (shredded however you like it)

1/4C Mayo

1/4C Oil

1/4C Vinegar

1/4C Sugar

Stir, and adjust to suit your pleasure

I sometimes add a carrot for some color, maybe a little ground onion, if its sweet maybe some raisins. whatever suits your fancy.

Its keeps well, its good for you, no salt, gets better as it ages, simple to make........ I ran out of fingers, how many wins is that?

No real Bear view, but its in a number of my plated Q-views.

I love cabbage but the night after eating it is NOT good for a date night, if ya know what I mean......


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 14, 2014)

I will be trying this recipe this summer with cabbage out of my garden.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 14, 2014)

Nice Foam, I'am gonna have to give this a try .....  Between this and the crawfish meal, hold dinner I'am on my way......:avatar3972_3:  Looks good !  Real good !

Justin


----------



## bdskelly (Mar 15, 2014)

*"A lady friend from down the river"*

...uh oh...  Must be the spring weather. 

lol

b


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 15, 2014)

So very fun!

Everything you do Foamheart, is a treat to see!

(And always with great stories or shared thought behind it)! Wonderful stuff!

Here's to "Lady friends down the river!!!"

Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## foamheart (Mar 15, 2014)

c farmer said:


> I will be trying this recipe this summer with cabbage out of my garden.


Thank you sir, Its always been a crowd pleaser. And it is easily converted from a vinegar dominate for  sliced cabbage on BBQ sandwiches to a sweet shredded slaw as a side for seafood. Its really versatile.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 15, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Nice Foam, I'am gonna have to give this a try ..... Between this and the crawfish meal, hold dinner I'am on my way......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you J, I'll get down another fine china plate. Ya know I don't know why people care who presses out those plates?


----------



## foamheart (Mar 15, 2014)

BDSkelly said:


> *"A lady friend from down the river"*
> 
> ...uh oh...  Must be the spring weather.
> 
> ...





Leah Elisheva said:


> So very fun!
> 
> Everything you do Foamheart, is a treat to see!
> 
> ...


Ahhhhhh ya'll........... I was being nice, I didn't even mention she was a rich widdar Lady. All the "Gentleman Farmers" around here which she is also included, have always taken great pride in sharing their bounty, like the green onions, or when Pop raised corn or strawberries. Its just how stuff is done. I swapped her some Pickle beets and a pint jar of fruit juice. She left smiling, course she arrived the same way. Don't guess I ever knew a farmer who didn't want to share, it's kind of like bragging. I have the biggest or best garlic, or green onions or tomatoes, etc....

Just always figured it was about country livin.


----------



## fendrbluz (Apr 16, 2014)

Wow sounds great looking forward to trying it thanks a bunch.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 16, 2014)

Its been a friends and family favorite for more years than I have on this rock. Matter a fact had it with super tonight. The sugar and vinegar will allow you to tweak it in to what you like, more sweet, or more vinegar. Add raisin and they plumb up and sweeten the next day. It is always better the next day when it can suck out some of that good cabbage juice. Sometimes I grind in a small bit of onion, or carrot. Its great with pulled pork. AND if you were from NC. it is great on Hot dogs also! LOL


----------



## eman (May 18, 2014)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/112606/bama-fans-cole-slaw

  This is great cole slaw that is not just cabbage n dressing.


----------



## fendrbluz (May 18, 2014)

I made it and added carrots and also craisins it was great thanks.


----------

